In what ways have you increased your happiness by reducing your expectations? - good_vibes
======
rajeshmr
Happiness is a strange pursuit. The more you seek it, the more it eludes.

\- Focus rather on your priorities. In your life, there are different pivotal
moments where your priorities change. Clearly seeing your priorities and
addressing them could bring your happiness.

\- The "i can achieve more" attitude is doing more harm than good, in my
opinion. "More" is a never ending game - you will be forever stuck in that
game - and worse, its a game of madness and insanity.

\- Read the 4-burner theory. It might give you some leads.

\- The amount of time you have is limited - so you have to allocate your
resources - time and attention - to the stuff you value most.

\- Understand that you cannot experience everything in life - this is where
you borrow knowledge through elders / books etc.

\- Get off the social media showoff madness - how can a human being pivot and
amplify one emotion (happiness) at the ignorance of other emotions ? You only
see the good side on social media - showoffs broadcasting all the time. A
human being is multi-layered and pain and sadness are part of life - accept
this.

\- Find your sensible median - what do i mean by this ? i have struggled with
this question myself, but i could give you leads - there is something that we
value most and there is a need to produce value to survive - if you can find
that balance, then sure you will find happiness.

\- I could add more, but it would lead to a philosophical discussion.. i hope
the above pointers give you some leads.. i sincerely wish each human being
find happiness - if i could add one thing before i submit - Place integrity &
character as your highest ideal - find people with high integrity & character
and surround yourself with them - this will have a good effect on your
happiness. Cynicism never takes anyone far, and the world we are surrounded
with - the online media is full of cynics and skepticists.

------
dialupmodem
Realizing that I don't have to be (or even want to be) a talking head in the
industry.

Realizing that I don't have to build a following to be extremely happy, and
that contrary to popular opinion, living a small life is much more desirable.

~~~
good_vibes
with you 100%. I respect a handful of leaders and designers in the industry,
started to unfollow the rest. I don't care about their analysis of Uber, or x,
y, or z.

I used to want so much more than I do today. I'm happy with a camper van, a
small cabin, and seeing my family a few times a year.

------
bad_vibes
Hey there "good_vibes", yesterday you posted a question and replaced it with a
dot and it got flagged. Why do you do such things? You give me bad vibes,
hence my user name.

~~~
good_vibes
i thought it was a dumb question after the first response I got and it was my
first time ever doing that. it was 'what kinds of sexual harassment have you
witnessed/experienced in the industry?'

~~~
bad_vibes
The question you asked was not dumb. What was dumb was replacing the question
with a dot. That is against the spirit of the community and makes the people
who responded to your comment feel disrespected. That guy spent time giving
you a meaningful response and you replace the question with a dot?? Don't ever
do that again. Ever.

